# Adapting an Atlas milling attachment to a Logan lathe



## rickw55 (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently acquired a Logan Model 200 lathe to replace an Atlas/Craftsman 12 X 26 lathe. I kept most of the accessories when I sold the Atlas. The headstock taper and threads were the same on both lathes, so most accessories would interchange.
One of the accessories I kept was an Atlas milling attachment.However, it won't directly interchange. On the Atlas lathe, the compound is removed, and the milling attachment fits over the dovetail on the cross-slide.It is locked to the cross-slide with two angled pins. The Logan lathe doesn't have the same type dovetail on the cross-slide, so I'm going to have to make some sort of adapter for it.
Has anyone here adapted a Logan lathe to fit an Atlas milling attachment? I have a couple of ideas, but I'd like to hear how someone else has done it, so I don't re-invent the wheel.
Thanks for any advice.
Rick W


----------



## frank r (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Palmgren 150 milling attachment. You could sell your Atlas and buy this one. Or we could work out some kind of swap.


----------



## rickw55 (Dec 19, 2013)

The Palmgren mounts to the tool post, right? How does it compare in rigidity to the Atlas?
I know that neither of them are ideal, but is one more ridgid than the other?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## frank r (Dec 19, 2013)

It mounts the tool post. Logan never made their own milling attachment. They just sold the Palmgrens. 

I think I got this one from a Logan lathe I boght last year. I don't think it was ever used. Very solid little guy.

I never used a milling attachment myself.


----------



## Redlineman (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmmm...

I think I'd just tell myself that it can't be done so I could then tell myself I needed to go and buy a mill!


----------



## rickw55 (Dec 19, 2013)

Redlineman said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I think I'd just tell myself that it can't be done so I could then tell myself I needed to go and buy a mill!




Yes, I do need to buy a mill.
 However, until one comes along, I'll have to make do with what I have, which is a Atlas milling attachment and a Logan lathe.
Thanks,
Rick W


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 19, 2013)

I made an adapter for my Palmgren to fit the swivel on the Atlas. Not quite what you are wanting to do but it may give you an idea.
Pierre

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...6-Atlas-Lathe-quot-How-to-Mount-quot-Question


----------



## rickw55 (Dec 19, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> I made an adapter for my Palmgren to fit the swivel on the Atlas. Not quite what you are wanting to do but it may give you an idea.
> Pierre
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...6-Atlas-Lathe-quot-How-to-Mount-quot-Question



Thanks!
That does give me some ideas. 
However, I need to make the dovetail portion to go inside the base of the milling attachment, the reverse of your solution. I had thought of doing that, and then attaching that piece to a flat plate that I could then bolt to the cross- slide of the Logan lathe.
Rick W


----------

